# PdC: an ambient/electro/prog track



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,

When composing, I find myself constantly switching directions, due to the fact that I love so many different styles of music. So I decided to try and combine everything that I like and write enough material for an entire CD.
Here is a rough version of the first track. All comments welcome!

Still Life


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the nice feedback Sid  

There's definetely some King Crimson in there 8) 
What inspired me to write this piece is a Kore patch that borrowed from the Crimson King...


----------



## lux (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice song Patrick. I like the build up.

Luca


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Luca!

I did refrain from throwing in fast guitar lines in order to avoid sounding too fusion-ny...


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi.

Cool track.

My note: There's distortion in the opening sound/arp....it seems like that sound is pushing too hard into whatever is processing it. (It doesn't sound like intentional distortion to me.) The rest of the track is clean.

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 2, 2007)

Good ears Gabe :wink: 

Yes, this pi**es me off!
I tried everything, went into Kore and lowered every single stage of the chain to no avail.
Something in there is saturating and I couldn't figure out what.
Since this is not a final mix yet I still have time to try to find a solution.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 2, 2007)

Very fresh Patrick. Never drags on for me - always feel 'something' is right around the corner.

Man - get Imogene Heap to sing on this and make a million dollars!!!



Rob


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 2, 2007)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> Very fresh Patrick. Never drags on for me - always feel 'something' is right around the corner.
> 
> Man - get Imogene Heap to sing on this and make a million dollars!!!
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob!

Next time you see Imogene please let him know that I'm ready! =o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 2, 2007)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Mon Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Very fresh Patrick. Never drags on for me - always feel 'something' is right around the corner.
> ...




I just saw her here in Salt Lake. She did a solo act (sequenced and playing live) - usually hate this kind of thing but that is one musician - very impressive performance!!!


Rob


----------



## Hans-Peter (Apr 3, 2007)

Great piece! 

It reminds me a bit of BT's "This Binary Universe" while retaining very independent and a fancy feeling.

I think this would also work pretty well on a film soundtrack as we have come to know with intelligent dramas reflecting interpersonal relationships in a big city. 

So this lands on my iPod - with your accordence - naturally. 

All the best,
Hans-Peter


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Hans-Peter!

It's totally cool to download the piece, that's what music is for ! o-[][]-o


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Pat, I like this piece! Its got some great textures, breakdowns etc, masterfully done. I havent heard you do anything in quite this style before. You're a man of many talents. 8) 

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you for your continuing support my friend! :D 

Sorry that I missed you during your US visit...


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 3, 2007)

Im sorry I couldnt make it to Philly Pat. I promise to try and make it out there one day.

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Alex W (Apr 3, 2007)

great work - love the contrast in mix of the mellow background sounds and the very edgy foreground percussive elements. Cool movement and energy throughout - very enjoyable.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks so much Alex!

Your mixes are always great so this means a lot to me... o-[][]-o


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Patrick,

i enjoyed the mood a lot... pretty cool! You are very good on this style! 

Are these guitars from?

Best,

Jacques.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 4, 2007)

JacquesMathias @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> i enjoyed the mood a lot... pretty cool! You are very good on this style!
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Jacques. I dig your music!

I am a fusion guitar player (with carpal tunnel) so in general all guitars are real.
One of these days I'll show off my funk chops: my specialty =o


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool guitars as well o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Jacques o-[][]-o


----------



## neoTypic (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice, I dig the crisp percussive sounds against the pads.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Neo!


----------

